# Fixing a Push Hook



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

I need some advice please.

After much perseverance Iâ€™ve managed to turn a inconsistent slice into a consistent push hook. (Starts going 5 yards right of target, ends up 15 yards left)

Whatâ€™s the easiest way to turn it into somehintg that hits the target?
Get the face more open.
Get the path less in to out*.
Thanks in advance.

*Corrected after Bob's post.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2012)

It would depend on your grip, swing path and aim.
If your aim is ok and the ball is starting right, I doubt your swing is out to in.
Have you checked your grip?


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob,

Thanks for the quick reply should have read in to out.

Grip is neutral, clubface is aimed at target.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2012)

Does the contact feel ok, or is it a liitle near the toe?


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

Contact feels good (as far as I can tell) most of the time and vertical flight is good. Ball seems to stay right of/on target till apex then goes left as it falls.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2012)

The easiest way to test is to open the face a touch at address then grip it normally.
The ball should then start a little further right before it draws.
I would still suspect a slightly strong grip isn't helping and check your body aim


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Bob I'll give it a try.

I'll aslo try an get a picture of my normal grip and stance to see what it looks like.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe a daft question. But if its consistent, why not play with it? Set up and aim, so it gives you the whole fairway to come back to.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 18, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Maybe a daft question. But if its consistent, why not play with it? Set up and aim, so it gives you the whole fairway to come back to.
		
Click to expand...

You cant always do that Dave.  When the fairway is tight you don't always have room, it will lose you distance as well.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

Also the more right I aim the bigger the hook - so the ball always ends up left of the intended target.


----------



## Ian_S (Jun 18, 2012)

coolhand said:



			Also the more right I aim the bigger the hook - so the ball always ends up left of the intended target.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know that feeling. I've got the same. Guessing it hooks more because like me you're not confident that it will come back left, so you overcompensate by turning your wrists over more to make sure you get it back, and it spears left instead.

I think I need to straighten my swing up more because it's a fine line between a hook into the left rough, or a push into the right rough.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2012)

At the end of your swing, is the weight on the outside of your front foot/heal?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 18, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			You cant always do that Dave. When the fairway is tight you don't always have room, it will lose you distance as well.
		
Click to expand...

As I said a daft question. It is just that I have a slight push/fade (only with the driver). Only moves 10 to 15 foot in the air. But I can hit it every time. So I stopped trying to straighten it up and just play to it. That was the only reason I suggested it.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

Too early to say it sorted but manged to nip to the range tonight.

Set-up with the face open and the push hook turned into a push.

Managed to grab a bay with a mirror behind with a 120 target directly in front bingo:-

Footline pointing 10yards left of target, shoulders pointing at least 5 yards further left. Used the mirror to point everything at the target and started hitting it straight. 

Only had 7 iron with me so will have to see about the longer clubs but looks promising.

If the weight question was aimed at me the answer is weight is evenly distributed along front edge of left foot, unless I try to smash it at which point weight ends up on heel usually ending up with a pull hook.

Thanks for the pointers Bob - very much appriceated.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 18, 2012)

The above should read Right of Target - DoooH!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 19, 2012)

The shot you describe in your OP is perfectly OK, in fact a lot of golfers strive to hit that shot. What exactly is the problem?


----------



## coolhand (Jun 19, 2012)

The ball ends up 15 yards left of where I'm aiming


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 19, 2012)

coolhand said:



			The ball ends up 15 yards left of where I'm aiming 

Click to expand...

Then check your alignment, there is absolutely nothing wrong with hitting a 15 yard draw.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got an in-out path, I'm working on a draw, but it won't come. I never hook the ball.

Many years ago, I played with a consistent 2-5 degree push, but counteracted it with a strong-ish grip.

My grip this season is more neutral, I'd rather fix the path than the face......wasted too many years fighting the hook-out-the-blue.


----------

